# apache22 as root



## bsaidus (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm tr*y*ing to write some s*c*ripts on PHP to administer eas*i*ly FreeBSD but I must start or load httpd list*e*ner thread as root not as www to permit my script to change something in the system. Does anyone know how to do that?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 3, 2013)

For your own safety, don't. Use something like suexec. And please, make sure your PHP scripts don't contain any command injection bugs or you'll be in a world of hurt.


----------



## nORKy (Apr 6, 2013)

*U*se security/sudo?


----------



## bsaidus (Apr 6, 2013)

*T*hanks. I will try it.


----------

